

42...The universe and its ultimate fate, and our end. - ghosthamlet
http://www.futuretimeline.net/beyond.htm

======
ghosthamlet
For a hopeful infinite and eternal, see the book: The Last Three Minutes:
Conjectures About The Ultimate Fate Of The Universe,
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0465038514](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0465038514),

Some free excerpt: [http://www.questia.com/library/98211062/the-last-three-
minut...](http://www.questia.com/library/98211062/the-last-three-minutes-
conjectures-about-the-ultimate)

